# Rather upset



## smarch (Sep 11, 2012)

The other day I web to petco to get my cat a toy (tore up his and I felt bad) I had bought my Franklin there (since that was the store I had got all my fish without problem... But that's not the point) of course I stopped by to see the tortoises cuz they're just so darn cute! And I saw a weird looking russian in the back, but realized no it wasn't a Russian it was a redfoot! But their diets aren't close!? I have never and I mean never seen that there, but now it makes me wonder if that happened to Franklin, do you think he'd show a problem if there were any problems? It wicked upset me!


----------



## Mgridgaway (Sep 12, 2012)

I haven't seen this personally, but I've heard about it tons of times. Despite russians and redfoots have fairly different husbandry needs, they just throw them all in together because they're both tortoises.

Hopefully he won't be there for too long.


----------



## Tom (Sep 12, 2012)

You should politely bring your concerns to the manger. Let them know what you think is wrong, what the risks and problems are and you can even hand them something with this website on it, so it can be researched further.

It's things like this that give most pet shops such a bad rap... if anyone has a good pet shop near them, make sure you support them and keep them in business.


----------



## wellington (Sep 12, 2012)

I agree with Tom. Try to do something about it or don't complain about it. Turning a blinds eye helps no one. Those kinds of stores just get what they get. It may have been a mix up and they have no place else to keep it. Someone could have even dropped it off or abandoned it. They may not have a clue what it is or that its a different species. At least in my area you mention any other kind of tortoise, other then the Russians, and they look at you like your nuts. Some kind helpful info just might go a long way.


----------



## smarch (Sep 12, 2012)

I know it wasn't a mix up because it even said both Russian and redfoot below the enclosure... I dont think there wasn't room, they're always on the end, maybe they were cleaning it and it was temporary. And I don't have any small good pet shops around here, just a petco and petsmart, and seeing Russians temporary home in both I lost all respect for petsmart, their Russians were not happy at all! There were 2 just on a little plastic ramp both trying to climb up the corner wall. There wasn't real room to burrow. Petco, although this incident m
Had better care enough substrate to at least get cozy and a little burrowed. Although the food for either isn't too good... Lots of tomatoes! I had to wean Franklin off them, he now gets a grape/cherry tomato 1 or 2 times a month as a treat. He does love spring mix, and dandilion leaves when he can scavenge some he's adjusted well. So in my duty I will post a care sheet/Info of dangers of housing different species (I'm a quiet timid voice) I will still support petco since Franklin did come healthy, they're not a perfect business but they are better than petsmart


----------



## Masin (Sep 13, 2012)

Sadly when we bought our sulcata she was being housed with a leopard and a red foot, all being fed the same, housed on alfalfa, dry as anything. She was in yucky shape and had started showing pyramiding of course. She's thriving now but still


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Sep 13, 2012)

The OP may find this thread helpful: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-How-to-Deal-with-Bad-Pet-Shops-Zoos-etc#axzz26MFdnh6z


----------

